# cheapest place to buy camo shirts?



## restnhim1 (Feb 23, 2010)

looking for some CHEAP camo shirts? anyone know where to go?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

what do you call cheap ?


----------



## restnhim1 (Feb 23, 2010)

under 5 bucks?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Sign up for a dealer or wholesale account at Rothco: Genuine Military, Outdoor Survival and Tactical Gear They have camo t shirts for under 5.00.


----------

